# deadlifts last night



## JB74

hi all

aint done no deads since october last yr where i managed to get upto 180kg with straps

last night i did no straps

10 x 70kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

3 x 130kg

2 x 120kg

10 x 70kg

to be honest thought i did well with them struggled a little with the 130s with grip but otherwise felt ok but last night after i did all of those my body was wrecked lol

goner keep them up tho


----------



## MillionG

That's nice.


----------



## sizar

Always use strap. unless you are a power lifter.


----------



## Guest

sizar said:


> Always use strap. unless you are a power lifter.


Sometimes mate you spout some rubbish.

Why? why ALWAYS use straps? Theres no need. Yes, use them as a tool when needed but i dont see any benefit to using them all the time. infact, id go so far to say youd be mad to always use them.

Parmo.

Nice lifting pal.


----------



## JB74

mikex101 said:


> Sometimes mate you spout some rubbish.
> 
> Why? why ALWAYS use straps? Theres no need. Yes, use them as a tool when needed but i dont see any benefit to using them all the time. infact, id go so far to say youd be mad to always use them.
> 
> Parmo.
> 
> Nice lifting pal.


cheers

going to keep them up once a week its a exercise i like doing and with good benefits

dont have any straps but if i was lifting heavier might invest in some quite happy at the moment


----------



## sizar

mikex101 said:


> Sometimes mate you spout some rubbish.
> 
> Why? why ALWAYS use straps? Theres no need. Yes, use them as a tool when needed but i dont see any benefit to using them all the time. infact, id go so far to say youd be mad to always use them.
> 
> Parmo.
> 
> Nice lifting pal.


if your grip go half way through lifting heavy .. you have a high risk of fking up your back. that's why .. safety 1st. also most of the time forearms and grip go way before your back muscle fatigue enough so you won't be getting much of the set.


----------



## pastanchicken

I find that my grip goes with straps, just seem to make the bar thicker and I have fairly short fingers.

Liquid chalk is the best thing I've found


----------



## Guest

why would dropping the weight risk your back?


----------



## jonb19

Good lifts chap, i get the straps out from 130 + depending on how me grip goes. But thats a lot of reps without ( would be for me anyhow). :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

infact, id be inclined to say your more likely to but you back at risk by getting used to straps and trying to lift more than your capable of.


----------



## tom0311

I dead lifted for over a year with just liquid chalk, never had any problems and got up to a PB of 180 for 4. Not bothered about using straps unless I'm going for a 1RM.


----------



## WRT

Nice one mate, I've never used straps my grip has progressed the more I lift.


----------



## sizar

mikex101 said:


> infact, id be inclined to say your more likely to but you back at risk by getting used to straps and trying to lift more than your capable of.


if you say SO .. i thought the whole point is .. lifting heavier than you can to e able to lift heavy. not just stick to comfort zone.


----------



## JB74

WRT said:


> Nice one mate, I've never used straps my grip has progressed the more I lift.


thats what i intend doing really :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

> if your grip go half way through lifting heavy .. *you have a high risk of fking up your back*. that's why .. safety 1st.


No you dont.



> also *most of the time forearms and grip go way before your back* muscle fatigue enough so you won't be getting much of the set.


Not for long, grip catches up quickly, especially when using mixed/hook grip. O, and ive never had an issue with grip going before back during deadlifts. Never.



> if you say SO .. i thought the whole point is .. *lifting heavier than you can* to e able to lift heavy. not just stick to comfort zone.


You cant lift heavier than you can lift. you can only lift what you can lift. Unless your referring to using supramaximal weights with assistance stuff, negatives or partials (like heavy rack pulls) Then yes, use straps, but that would be one of my "use when needed" points, but would still be pointless (unless your grip is fatigued) IMO.


----------



## littlesimon

sizar said:


> Always use strap. unless you are a power lifter.


Must admit, first time I've ever heard this statement :confused1:

I also find this kinda comical coming from someone who was showing off about deadlifting 100kg.

Each to their own I guess. I think some people introduce straps before they really need them.

Anyways, keep up the hardwork Parmos!


----------



## Dantreadz85

littlesimon said:


> Must admit, first time I've ever heard this statement :confused1:
> 
> *I also find this kinda comical coming from someone who was showing off about deadlifting 100kg*.
> 
> Each to their own I guess. I think some people introduce straps before they really need them.
> 
> Anyways, keep up the hardwork Parmos!


i find this statement a bit of a low blow and completely unnessary (sp) to be honest mate .

his giving his beliefs an you take the pi$$ out of what his lifting .

Bad form sonny jim


----------



## Will101

I do get the point about grip but I just use chalk and fine even at 200Kg +. Each to their own I say. So long as you are training and happy, then all is good imo!


----------



## coflex

MillionG said:


> That's nice.


hehe....there ya go.. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

i always use straps, not that my grip strength is crap. i can close a 300lb heavy grip in one hand. but i find if i dont use straps my forearms and grip go well before my back on most movements, same with shrugs


----------



## gerg

i've never had an issue with grip either, unless i've forgotten my chalk and i'm particularly sweaty 

your back isn't going to snap itself in half if you drop the weight. And if you're lifting it properly then it should fall straight to the floor, at most scraping your shins a little.

also if i'm doing cleans then there's no way I could use straps or even mixed grip, so I have no real need to ever train with straps. I admit it would sometimes be nice when my hands are hurting, but then I remember I have a pair of testicles and man up


----------



## sizar

BigDom86 said:


> i always use straps, not that my grip strength is crap. i can close a 300lb heavy grip in one hand. but i find *if i dont use straps my forearms and grip go well before my back on most movements, same with shrugs *


Thank you.


----------



## xpower

I use straps(well NSC Wrist Strap Gripping Pads) for deads for the same reason.

Grip fails way before back


----------



## BigDom86

oh and if i deadlift (once in a blue moon) i use double overhand grip as i find it hits the back better and on both sides more.


----------



## Jungle

Good lifts OP, was that a deadlift only session? I ask due to the amount of volume. I think I would die after that many sets/reps!

With regards to the straps debate, I fall into the category of having a crap grip so I use them to get full sets out. But I don't wear them all the time or I will become reliant on them.


----------



## Guest

sizar said:


> Thank you.


Mine doesnt, should i still always use straps??


----------



## littlesimon

Dantreadz85 said:


> i find this statement a bit of a low blow and completely unnessary (sp) to be honest mate .
> 
> his giving his beliefs an you take the pi$$ out of what his lifting .
> 
> Bad form sonny jim


Probably is unecessary, my bad, but he showed off about his 100kg while putting down the achievements of his training partners 140kg deadlift @ 20st and inabilitly to squat his own bodyweight.


----------



## sizar

littlesimon said:


> Probably is unecessary, my bad, but he showed off about his 100kg while putting down the achievements of his training partners 140kg deadlift @ 20st and inabilitly to squat his own bodyweight.


and whats that to you ?


----------



## sizar

mikex101 said:


> Mine doesnt, should i still always use straps??


i couldn't give a sh!t .. do what you like .. i hate the fact FAT kids as they call them self power lifter .. i don't use straps and i don't do this that.. just old and boring.


----------



## JB74

Jungle said:


> Good lifts OP, was that a deadlift only session? I ask due to the amount of volume. I think I would die after that many sets/reps!
> 
> yes it was only a deadlift sesh thank fcuk lol


----------



## sizar

ruaidhri said:


> Are you saying that all powerlifters are fat? Not true at all and irrelevent.
> 
> And powerlifters can hardly use straps as they won't be able to use them in competition.


No I said FAT kids .. call them self powerlifter .. professional power lifters these days are actually in shape


----------



## Guest

No, your saying *you* should always use straps when deadlifting Which is bollocks mate.

If youd said,

I always use straps for xyz reasons

Then its a different matter. but you dont, you preach BS

Yeah, im fat, so fck. your small. and im not a KID.


----------



## sizar

mikex101 said:


> No, your saying *you* should always use straps when deadlifting Which is bollocks mate.
> 
> If youd said,
> 
> I always use straps for xyz reasons
> 
> Then its a different matter. but you dont, you preach BS
> 
> Yeah, im fat, so fck. your small. and im not a KID.


 :lol: Atleast you got the point


----------



## JB74

after all the debate!!!!! did i do well lmao


----------



## sizar

parmos said:


> after all the debate!!!!! did i do well lmao


 :thumb: yes keep it up .. strap everything even your head just in case :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85

littlesimon said:


> Probably is unecessary, my bad, but he showed off about his 100kg while putting down the achievements of his training partners 140kg deadlift @ 20st and inabilitly to squat his own bodyweight.


no problem at least u realize lol :whistling:

just pointing it out thats all simon


----------



## mrosd

i just read this thread and laughed! Regardless of what WE do, comment on the OP! He did well, especially at the volume lifted in total! I'd be totally screwed lifting that much, i dont even want to think about the back pump!

my personal experience is ive never used straps and have deadlifted 140 for 2 reps at 75kg bodyweight at age 20.. not exactly impressive but my grip was alright due to the liquid chalk.


----------



## littlesimon

sizar said:


> i couldn't give a sh!t .. do what you like .. *i hate the fact FAT kids as they call them self power lifter* .. i don't use straps and i don't do this that.. just old and boring.





sizar said:


> and whats that to you ?


 :lol:

Anyways, enough hijacking lol

We'll just agree to disagree!


----------



## martin brown

Wow what a thread! Never read so much regurgitated bull**** in my life! Ha ha

To the dude who started this thread -

Nice lifting. Keep without the straps if you want to get bigger or stronger. My only advice would be to drop the number of sets, maybe go up in 20kg jumps after a couple of easy warm up sets. Pick a rep range and stick to it too.


----------



## deeppurple

sizar said:


> Always use strap. unless you are a power lifter.


what the hell!?!?!?

i'll go to the gym tomorrow and tell people hat, i'll let you know how many laugh in my face and tell me to f*ck off.

STRAPS SHOULD BE BANNED. if you can't hold the weight, don't lift it.


----------



## deeppurple

sizar said:


> if you say SO .. i thought the whole point is .. lifting heavier than you can to e able to lift heavy. not just stick to comfort zone.


you know what f*nny....you're posts on here have made my evening a LOT better :laugh:


----------



## deeppurple

sizar said:


> No I said FAT kids .. call them self powerlifter .. professional power lifters these days are actually in shape


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

professional powerlifters are actually in shape eh?

andy bolton is endorsed not just by CNP but by Weight Watchers too! i:laugh: yes, every powerlifter i see nowdays has the body of brad pitt...which basically means living off celery sticks.

some aren't fat though. i like powerlifters, crazy the amount of weight they can pull/push/squat.

just don't use straps. if you cannot hold the weight, do not lift it.


----------



## BigDom86

im on both sides of the fence. but deeppurple your statements "if you cannot hold the weight, dont lift it" are stupid. a bodybuilder ultimately is trying to stimulate their back muscles with the use of straps as their grip (and mine) will go before their back does


----------



## deeppurple

BigDom86 said:


> im on both sides of the fence. but deeppurple your statements "if you cannot hold the weight, dont lift it" are stupid. a bodybuilder ultimately is trying to stimulate their back muscles with the use of straps as their grip (and mine) will go before their back does


not stupid at all. if you cannot hold the weight, don't lift it. develop your grip strength, then lift.


----------



## BigDom86

why? no i agree with you grip is important too, but why? i deadlift to stimulate my back muscles, same with barbell row. if i didnt use straps my grip will go way before my back strength goes.


----------



## DS1

mikex101 said:


> Sometimes mate you spout some rubbish.
> 
> Why? why ALWAYS use straps? Theres no need. Yes, use them as a tool when needed but i dont see any benefit to using them all the time. infact, id go so far to say youd be mad to always use them.
> 
> Parmo.
> 
> Nice lifting pal.


This is right why use straps if there is no need


----------



## deeppurple

BigDom86 said:


> why? no i agree with you grip is important too, but why? i deadlift to stimulate my back muscles, same with barbell row. if i didnt use straps my grip will go way before my back strength goes.


your strength will climb quicker without straps.

your grip will climb quicker without straps.....in fact a lot of people have gay grip because of the use of straps.

straps are evil. don't use them.

ive never used straps in my life, and i can pull a lot....my grip went up along with the weight on the barbell....because ive never had grip assistance. why do you think competitions disallow straps? because they are grip allowance. if some of you want to continue to not listen to somebody whos experienced in deadlifting then fine. but im telling you it hinders you in the long run.

.....just remember, there are plenty of exercises to improve grip....deadlift is one of them. if you have farmers walks in the gym, take them outside and run about with them for 30 seconds. one of them a week will make your grip rocket.


----------



## standardflexer

I personally think its better to not use straps i think it may increase grip strength.

I only use liquid chalk because my palms get sweaty, best ive lifted without any chalk is 200 couldnt go over that without chalk i dont think.


----------



## Rocho

deeppurple said:


> not stupid at all. if you cannot hold the weight, don't lift it. develop your grip strength, then lift.


 What a load of b0ll0cks!!


----------



## Guest

you use a belt deeppurple?


----------



## n987

Y if grip strength is not important?


----------



## russwalker91

The whole thread comes down to opinion, which is why i don't get people callin other people wrong constantly. It's opinion! Noone is right or wrong! It all comes down to the person's aims, along side what is important for them and what they feel most comfortable doing. Too many people preaching here.


----------



## deeppurple

russwalker91 said:


> The whole thread comes down to opinion, which is why i don't get people callin other people wrong constantly. It's opinion! Noone is right or wrong! It all comes down to the person's aims, along side what is important for them and what they feel most comfortable doing. Too many people preaching here.


actually, i'll agree with you on this.


----------



## 71081

I have never used straps and never have thought about it until recently........

Im not the biggest of guys and when I lift a big weight (for me that is) my grip is the first thing that goes!!! Not necassarily my back saying no more, this has me thinking of investing in some straps...only for the pbs.

I agree with both sides on this one.

Lets not take the piisss out of other peoples thoughts on the matter either. If anyone wants a laugh, I can send them a picture of my penis...? x


----------



## deeppurple

71081 said:


> I have never used straps and never have thought about it until recently........
> 
> Im not the biggest of guys and when I lift a big weight (for me that is) my grip is the first thing that goes!!! Not necassarily my back saying no more, this has me thinking of investing in some straps...only for the pbs.
> 
> I agree with both sides on this one.
> 
> Lets not take the piisss out of other peoples thoughts on the matter either. If anyone wants a laugh, I can send them a picture of my penis...? x


if it's a jewish penis i'm well in!

ps - dont use straps.


----------



## 71081

sorry, its not jewish.......


----------



## 71081

what do you deadlift deep purple? also how tall and weight?


----------



## Guest

71081 said:


> *what do you deadlift deep purple*? also how tall and weight?


Good luck getting that answered. :whistling:


----------



## deeppurple

mikex101 said:


> Good luck getting that answered. :whistling:


hahahaha mikex101

matey, im guna rep you for that!

71081....im not super tall, but taller than average. im not feather light, but not super heavy.

what can i deadlift? enough, and more than you there is one person on this forum however i do know who could shift more....so i'm not saying i'm the greatest....but i have been taught by some of best.

i am an enigma.


----------



## MillionG

Funny thread.

My view on straps is this:

If you don't need them, don't use them.

If you're going for a PB and it's your grip that's failing then sure, whack em on and you can come on here and tell everyone your deadlifted 20kg more because you didn't have to worry about grip.

I failed my last attempt at 150kg Deadlift because my grip went, way before the rest of me, bar just kept rolling out of my hands.. Couldnt stop it.

I don't see the problem with using them on the last heavy set of your workout if you can't complete the set because of grip, it is your back your training afterall.

Using them ALL the time is silly IMO, how are you ever going to improve your grip? Which is useful in many other things in life and gives nice proportioned forearms.

My 2 cents.


----------



## deeppurple

if you've been training anywhere over 2 months and cannot hold 150 on hook grip there is something wrong with your hands. unless youve used straps since the beginning or have never touched anything except machines.


----------



## Guest

again DP, bit much man.

How many people actually use a hook grip for a start? Id bet most BB'ers and rec trainers wouldn't even know what a hook is.

Standard double overhand is the norm among most trainers who start out, then they progress onto a mixed.

i fu(king hate hook grip btw and would advocate anybody using it unless you love pain.


----------



## pastanchicken

Been meaning to ask actually Mike, do you use a mixed grip?


----------



## 71081

I didnt know you were so secretive! Your like batman, just curious thats all.

Im 5ft 8 (short ****)

13st on the head

Without straps did 170KG for 4 last week. Then picked it up again and did a couple more.

So thinking Im quite a bit higher for 1 rep max, but gonna get some straps to help me find out.

Thats not me bragging either as I know 90% of the board lift more!! But i Dont care, im handsome!!! x


----------



## 71081

what is hook grip, I have one hand facing and one facing away, mix grip!! Thats what i was told to use and to change each set!!


----------



## Guest

pastanchicken said:


> Been meaning to ask actually Mike, do you use a mixed grip?


I do, above 200kg. below, i tend to use double overhand


----------



## Guest

hook grip, double overhand. Weightlifters tend to use it as its very strong.


----------



## 71081

that grip seems uncomfortable


----------



## pastanchicken

mikex101 said:


> I do, above 200kg. below, i tend to use double overhand


Cheers mate. No problems with biceps etc?

Not that I'm hitting the 200kg mark yet, just paranoid about injuries with mixed grip I think


----------



## pastanchicken

Seen that hook grip before, yet to try it


----------



## 71081

do straps place stress on your wrists?


----------



## Guest

71081 said:


> do straps place stress on your wrists?


Not if your using them properly. strap shouldnt really be on your wrist, should be higher up.



> Cheers mate. No problems with biceps etc?


Erm, no, not yet. lol i got a bit of pain/aches/tendonitis in it a while ago. but its fine now

I was totally paronoid with all the talk of bicep tears, which is why i tried the hook grip, but to be honest, as long as im not a dick with what im lifting it should be fine.

Im also doing alot more bicep work at the moment. which should help.


----------



## russwalker91

deeppurple said:


> hahahaha mikex101
> 
> matey, im guna rep you for that!
> 
> 71081....im not super tall, but taller than average. im not feather light, but not super heavy.
> 
> what can i deadlift? enough, and more than you there is one person on this forum however i do know who could shift more....so i'm not saying i'm the greatest....but i have been taught by some of best.
> 
> i am an enigma.


The blurry picture of what looks like quite an average build man.

Refusal to mention any of your statistics or what you can lift.

The line 'so i'm not saying i'm the greatest' (which is cringeable btw).

All of the above seemingly adds up to a big steaming pile of bull ****, not saying it is, but it certainly smells in here... 

I'll happily be corrected btw.


----------



## deeppurple

:laugherhaps russ, i like having a giggle

and youre telling me i have the back of an averagely built man? ouch.

at least mikexgets me.


----------



## 71081

lol........now the claws are out!!!


----------



## Bulk_250

Ha. Got to admit something ain't adding up.

My personal best is 190 kg with straps and belt, I only use straps on last couple of sets when grip is going.

Seems logical?!!!


----------



## deeppurple

71081 said:


> lol........now the claws are out!!!


tell me bout it...meow! he slates my avi. i bet that the avi russ has got is his too


----------



## russwalker91

deeppurple said:


> :laugherhaps russ, i like having a giggle
> 
> and youre telling me i have the back of an averagely built man? ouch.
> 
> at least mikexgets me.


I see, you were being ironic then? I may have misinterpreted it if so...


----------



## deeppurple

Bulk_250 said:


> Ha. Got to admit something ain't adding up.
> 
> My personal best is 190 kg with straps and belt, I only use straps on last couple of sets when grip is going.
> 
> Seems logical?!!!


try without. i will shake your hand if you hit 170.


----------



## bluesteel

i use haulin hooks on the really heavy lifts (for me) due to the fact that my hands get torn to shreds. my grip can hold up to about 200kg but above that they jsut start bleeding after a couple of reps so make it very uncomfortable. im not a competitive powerlifter so whats the point in being in pain when deadlifting. id rather put my hooks on and carry on the session. plus when i get bored i can chase people round and pretend im wolverine with admantium claws.

deep purple couldnt deadlift a broom handle so he can shut up.


----------



## russwalker91

lmao.


----------



## deeppurple

russwalker91 said:


> I see, you were being ironic then? I may have misinterpreted it if so...


oh, its true about me being taught by some of the best.

''bought to you by powergen.''


----------



## deeppurple

bluesteel said:


> deep purple couldnt deadlift a broom handle so he can shut up.


wow, now i see the big hands are being played....[possibly by a 12 year old?

how bout this one bluesteel '' you smell of pooh so you can go to bed smelling like pooh''.

owned.


----------



## russwalker91

deeppurple said:


> wow, now i see the big hands are being played....[possibly by a 12 year old?
> 
> how bout this one bluesteel '' you smell of pooh so you can go to bed smelling like pooh''.
> 
> owned.


When you say the comment you can't really put owned yourself... kinda makes it void. :laugh:


----------



## deeppurple

russwalker91 said:


> When you say the comment you can't really put owned yourself... kinda makes it void. :laugh:


thats the whole point of it.

oh dear!


----------



## russwalker91

deeppurple said:


> thats the whole point of it.
> 
> oh dear!


I struggle over the internet! lol


----------



## bluesteel

deeppurple said:


> wow, now i see the big hands are being played....[possibly by a 12 year old?
> 
> how bout this one bluesteel '' you smell of pooh so you can go to bed smelling like pooh''.
> 
> owned.


im not allowed to go to bed smelling of poo as your mum doesnt like it.

owned x 2


----------



## MillionG

deeppurple said:


> if you've been training anywhere over 2 months and cannot hold 150 on hook grip there is something wrong with your hands. unless youve used straps since the beginning or have never touched anything except machines.


Umm, p*ss off 

Never heard of a hook grip for a start.

Tbh I've never seen anything from you, seem like a bit of a keyboard warrior devoid of any pictures or videos to back up any of what you say.

Yet you have alot to say.


----------



## bluesteel

MillionG said:


> Umm, p*ss off
> 
> Never heard of a hook grip for a start.
> 
> Tbh I've never seen anything from you, seem like a bit of a keyboard warrior devoid of any pictures or videos to back up any of what you say.
> 
> Yet you have alot to say.


he does have a picture. its of a skinny bloke with no back


----------



## deeppurple

bluesteel said:


> im not allowed to go to bed smelling of poo as your mum doesnt like it.
> 
> owned x 2


i'll assume you are one of the very few on this forum who didn't know about my mother being dead.


----------



## deeppurple

MillionG said:


> Umm, p*ss off
> 
> Never heard of a hook grip for a start.
> 
> Tbh I've never seen anything from you, seem like a bit of a keyboard warrior devoid of any pictures or videos to back up any of what you say.
> 
> Yet you have alot to say.


ahhh. the people who i want to see me lift have seen me lift


----------



## bluesteel

deeppurple said:


> i'll assume you are one of the very few on this forum who didn't know about my mother being dead.


i knew for a FACT that you would write that. very predictable. well my mum died due to smelling of poo so bad that my dad threw her in the bin. so your comment was quite distressing as well. smelling of poo is no laughing matter in my family.


----------



## bluesteel

deeppurple said:


> ahhh. the people who i want to see me lift have seen me lift


that being your mum and your chav friends who are impressed by someone being able to lift more than one carrier bag full of stella cans.


----------



## deeppurple

bluesteel said:


> i knew for a FACT that you would write that. very predictable. well my mum died due to smelling of poo so bad that my dad threw her in the bin. so your comment was quite distressing as well. smelling of poo is no laughing matter in my family.


seriously. my mothers dead. so dont joke about her.


----------



## BigDom86

jesus this thread went off a tangent, grow up.

if you want to be a powerlifter and lift in competition then yeah dont use straps as your not allowed in competition.

if your a bodybuilder and your grip fails before your back then utilize straps when necessary, really quite simple. its not like grip is a bit deal to a bodybuilder now is it?


----------



## martin brown

BigDom86 said:


> jesus this thread went off a tangent, grow up.
> 
> if you want to be a powerlifter and lift in competition then yeah dont use straps as your not allowed in competition.
> 
> if your a bodybuilder and your grip fails before your back then utilize straps when necessary, really quite simple.* its not like grip is a bit deal to a bodybuilder now is it*?


Now I kind of agree here. BUT, and a big BUT - not working the forearm along with the bicep/back etc won't give the same gains in forearm size OR strength than if straps were not used.

The same can also be true for the lats and biceps - they are deisgned to work as a chain. You cut one part out and the others don't work as well either.

Now there are not many bodybuilders with huge forearms - most could do with the extra work there. That doesn;t mean a few token useless wrist curls lol

Straps will also put alot more strain on the wrist tendons and ligaments.

It's horses for courses, but 90% + of people here woulkd be better off in the long run ditching the straps IMO

M


----------



## deeppurple

martin brown said:


> Now I kind of agree here. BUT, and a big BUT - not working the forearm along with the bicep/back etc won't give the same gains in forearm size OR strength than if straps were not used.
> 
> The same can also be true for the lats and biceps - they are deisgned to work as a chain. You cut one part out and the others don't work as well either.
> 
> Now there are not many bodybuilders with huge forearms - most could do with the extra work there. That doesn;t mean a few token useless wrist curls lol
> 
> Straps will also put alot more strain on the wrist tendons and ligaments.
> 
> It's horses for courses, but 90% + of people here woulkd be better off in the long run ditching the straps IMO
> 
> M


ahh.

at least the forums strongest lifter agrees about straps!


----------



## Guest

sizar said:


> if your grip go half way through lifting heavy .. you have a high risk of fking up your back. that's why .. safety 1st. also most of the time forearms and grip go way before your back muscle fatigue enough so you won't be getting much of the set.


I agree with you... I have 3 slip discs in middle of spine since was young. I fell and legs went one way, torso went the other. So always did press ups, and pulls and sit ups to strengthen the back, thats what got me into working out since early age.

I think gloves are defo good so grip is improved, and straps for a heavy dead lift are defo good idea.

I dropped barbell while doing the dead lift and went flying backwards. So i defo think for a heavy set its a great idea.


----------



## deeppurple

NikstaC said:


> I agree with you... I have 3 slip discs in middle of spine since was young. I fell and legs went one way, torso went the other. So always did press ups, and pulls and sit ups to strengthen the back, thats what got me into working out since early age.
> 
> I think gloves are defo good so grip is improved, and straps for a heavy dead lift are defo good idea.
> 
> I dropped barbell while doing the dead lift and went flying backwards. So i defo think for a heavy set its a great idea.


gloves improve grip on a deadlift!!!:laugh:

FANTASTIC!


----------



## phys sam

you know what he meant.

He means that he feels that wearing gloves gives him a better grip whilst deadlifting with them on. i.e. it compensates for a weaker grip.

Not that wearing gloves will give him a better grip when he then takes them off.

I agree.

and I don't wear gloves or use straps all the time


----------



## deeppurple

no gloves, no straps.

just a sniff of ammonia and a slap round the face.


----------



## Guest

hahahaha, im not even getting into whole gloves wearing gayness of mine, hahahaha. I got ripped for it before!

Generally working out in my garage gets hot as hell especially now, so i like the gloves so my hands not slippery... or in winter its not freezing to hold the bar. I got an outside garage. Thats me trying to justify me being a girl about it.


----------



## strange_days

sizar said:


> Always use strap. unless you are a power lifter.


??

Nonsense. Without using straps you're gonna help strengthen your grip.

Easy


----------



## Lois_Lane

Do what you like IMO.

Straps are good as they allow you to use a double overhand grip and just worry about blasting your back also they avoid bicep tears.

Straps are no good if you have **** grip and/or compete in powerlifting.

I used to never use straps but i do now for the past few months and will continue to. Personally i have never maxed out my grip (it would be over 400kg on a contest bar) so its no worry for me.


----------



## roy

will straps help me when [email protected]????


----------



## Guest

roy said:


> will straps help me when [email protected]????


tube8 does the job well...


----------



## roy

my grip fails to early and suffer from cramp!! so thought straps might help??


----------



## Guest

roy said:


> my grip fails to early and suffer from cramp!! so thought straps might help??


Do you do pull ups at all? I found pull ups help with grip a lot. I always stuck by rule that before lifting weights well, should be able to shift your own weight really well first.


----------



## nelly1972

The lad that owns the gym i go to has competed at WSM and is still a top 5 finisher at the UK's Scotlands strongest man (49 yr old to)..Watched him many a time doing deads and he does'nt use straps..The only time i've seen straps being used is when they are doing comp training for the car/van deadlift as the bar is smooth and not knurled like the texan/olympic bar..


----------



## JB74

a few more deads no straps as you can see from my 1st post they have got a alot better 

70 x 12

90 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 8

140 x 5

150 x 4

153 x 2

155 x 2

i was knackered after all them then got pished lol


----------



## JB74

done some deadlift tonite for the first time since the post above 7-8wks ago they went

60 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 8

130 x 5

140 x 4

they felt good but didnt wanna over do it


----------

